# Rigs next week, need a couple folks



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Planning a rig trip for next week, weather permitting. I need two, maybe 3 guys to go with and split fuel and expenses. Plan will be to leave mid-morning on day one, return mid-morning the next day. Fuel costs will run about 175-200 each, depending on how much running we end up doing. Offshore experience would be preferred, I plan on going with 4 of us so everyone needs to know what they are doing preferably. If you have your own gear that would be a plus also. May drift for swords if we can put some tuna in the box early on. Hoping to leave Monday, come back Tues if the weather allows. Otherwise, whatever weather window we get we will take next week.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

What boat are you running?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

chodges said:


> What boat are yor running out?



26 ft CC w/ twin yami 200's


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you guys still having good action out there? I've always wanted to hit the rigs before I leave pensacola. Where will you be running from?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

chodges said:


> Are you guys still having good action out there? I've always wanted to hit the rigs before I leave pensacola. Where will you be running from?


I haven't been out there since November, finally starting to get some good weather though so it will be a regular trip once the weather normalizes. I wouldn't spend the money on going out there if I didn't think I would catch fish. We will be putting in in Pensacola or gulf breeze, have not decided.

Some things you should know about going if you are considering it, especially on a small boat. Number one, sleep is few and far between. It's possible to catch a small nap here and there, but for the most part it's pretty constant fishing from the time we hit 200 feet of water and farther. There is no bed and no cabin, there is a head onboard but it's an emergency, have to go or you will poop you pants head because once someone uses it we pretty much will have to smell it for the rest of the trip. It's some of the most fun and best fishing you can do, but it is hard on your body.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I just wish you were going on Thursday instead of Monday...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

fossil said:


> I just wish you were going on Thursday instead of Monday...


Me too, my wife and kid are going out of town on Monday of next week though, kid of clears me up plus I have some rigging to get done on the boat:thumbup:


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Sniperpeeps,

I would love to go but I will be on leave fishing down in the keys. If you make any future trips I would definitely be interested. I am stationed at Eglin and it is usually easy for me to get time off on short notice. I have not tuna fished much but have caught a few blackfins. I mostly mahi/wahoo or bottom fish when offshore. I could supply plenty of Penn spinning outfits for pitching to mahi or whatever in the warmer months but no tuna gear. And of course, my fair share for fuel, bait, and expenses. If you need someone in the future let me know. Will


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Adam, did you get a new boat?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Adam, did you get a new boat?


:no:....got to get the outriggers rigged this week


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Sick!


----------

